# Is Advantage flea medicine any good?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

We have been using K9 Advantix for over a year with excellent results but I am wondering if Advantage (also made by Bayer) is any good? 

The reason I ask is because my mom has a Pomeranian and it has fleas bad.
Someone gave her three of the Advantage bottles in the packages and I applied one to her dog on Tuesday. I went over there yesterday and the dog had 5 or 6 fleas crawling on her again. Is Advantage no good or does she have fleas somewhere else that are jumping back onto the dog? 
My mom claims she never sees fleas in the carpet although she has had one or two on her in the past in bed at night. My mom has Alzheimers so I am wondering if her bedroom carpet has more than she is saying.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd bet she's got more in the carpet and the ones you seen were new fleas. Fleas love carpet. I use advantage for my 4 dogs and it does great.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

My mom doesn't remember when someone gave them to her so I was wondering if it might be old medicine?
I didn't see any expiration date on the Advantage and was wondering if maybe it was old and not as effective? Is that possible?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Try vacuuming the carpet, the vacuum is the number one tool against fleas. o_o

Try vacuuming it daily as well.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Advantage has always worked well for us. Better than Frontline.


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

yeah, i bet there are more fleas in the house that are jumping back on the dogs. you really need to treat the whole house to get rid of fleas. advantage is pretty legit, and has worked great for me for preventing fleas, but you need to clean all the carpets and wash everything you can (blankets, curtains, dog bedding) to deal with an establihed flea problem. keep treating the dogs monthly and do all you can to clean the house.


----------

